

GNOME Developer Suggests Split From GNU Project - genieyclo
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/12/135209/GNOME-Developer-Suggests-Split-From-GNU-Project

======
mattyb
Basically a dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=991627>

------
Nosferax
HackerNews->SlashDot->Pwnage->Real gnome dev message

